
Data 8: The Foundations of Data Science (UC-Berkeley Course) - danso
http://data8.org/
======
danso
FWIW this course seems to be taught in Python 3 (based on its division-of-
integers examples) and uses Pandas.

It has its own textbook, free via Gitbooks:
[https://www.inferentialthinking.com/](https://www.inferentialthinking.com/)

------
mblumberg
I took this class and can't recommend it highly enough! Great professors and a
straightforward introduction to data science.

------
_pmf_
The course formerly known as Statistics 101

------
dhbarnett
Access to the 2017 videos seems to be restricted. Is there a registration
page?

